# chipped paint



## ariens (Jan 13, 2011)

hi i just joined this forum and just had a few questions. i just bought a compact 22 ariens snowblower and it works great. the problem is i have a rock driveway so some rocks get in the blower. i have found a few ways to keep this from happening by letting the snow get packed down so there is a layer of packed snow so i can just rest the snowblower on top. or i just hold it up in the air a little. ( if you have any suggestions that would be great) so my main question is the chipped paint. after doing the rock driveway( i only remeber hitting a few rocks) i looked inside were the snow is thrown out and there was some chipped paint. my question is this normal for the paint to chip pretty quickly cause i dident hit that many rocks? and does everybody have this problem with a gravel driveway. also can i fix it by ( during the summer) sanding the spots down then priming then spraying with the ariens color spray paint? 

thx for the help


----------



## Full Throttle (Nov 20, 2010)

Having a loose driveway you have to run the blower up usually max height til you get a good base down. That would be normal to throw a rock and break the paint its just like a bullet. Over the years just snow going through the chute will wear the paint. Painting it in the summer is fine will keep it looking good. One option for chute maint. is get a kids sled called a magic carpet its thin plastic but very strong. You can cut a piece and line the chute on the inside curve will keep from chipping and and throw the snow a little farther


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you look in the manual about adjusting the skids it will say to loosen the 2 nuts on the bottom of the 2 side plates. Then you slide the plates as far down as they go and tighten them back up. This lifts the front of the blower about 3 inches above the ground to prevent the rocks from getting picked up.


----------



## ariens (Jan 13, 2011)

thx for the reply guys. i will look into getting that sled and try it but will that work in the auger housing.....( this might have been were you suggested) .....were the snow is picked up and thrown out. because this is were the chipped paint is. also if i dont reapaint it in the summer will this harm the snowblower?


----------



## ariens (Jan 13, 2011)

the only reason it is bothering me is because it is brand new so i just want to make sure that not only is the chipped paint normal but that i can fix it


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

Every snowblower that has been used for a season has chipped paint inside the scoop. Ice chips paint and the street snow plow always seem to find chunks of ice to leave at the end of driveways.


----------



## ariens (Jan 13, 2011)

so will it damage the snowblower if i dont repaint it in the summer or is this more for looks


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

No it want damage it at all but over long years it will rust, but by the time it rusts I think you will have a new one. So when summer comes around clean the ares that are chipped and just do some touch up painting and it will last forever. Also dont forget to preserve your blow come spring time. (Change oil, drain gas, put a little oil in cylinder, lube, etc. etc. see owns manual)


----------



## Full Throttle (Nov 20, 2010)

ariens said:


> thx for the reply guys. i will look into getting that sled and try it but will that work in the auger housing.....( this might have been were you suggested) .....were the snow is picked up and thrown out. because this is were the chipped paint is. also if i dont reapaint it in the summer will this harm the snowblower?


 It might work in the auger housing. I never thought that much about it there also its much bigger area to trap water behind and rust would defeat any good points it might have. I did try it in the blower housing. Even though the clearence is enough it wore out very fast since its not very thick. Must be a lot of heat snowwise when trying to throw.


----------



## ariens (Jan 13, 2011)

thx for the help


----------



## ariens (Jan 13, 2011)

hey i just had one more question what should i use to sand it down? could iuse some really tough grit sandpaper and get it smooth? i wasnt sure the best thing to use

thx


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Wire brush then sand paper going from 100 grit down to 220 grit.
As long as you remove the rust you will be fine.


----------



## ariens (Jan 13, 2011)

will the ariens orange paint be enough or will i need to prime it........ and do i have to put anything on it after the orange spray paint like a glossy paint or something


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

No idea on the primer. I have heard over and over again Chevy Orange engine enamel is a near perfect match and like $2 a can at Walmart. I forget the exact product number.


----------

